
Hints for Computer System Design (1983) - martincmartin
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/blampson/33-Hints/WebPage.html
======
dhruvrrp
Interesting to see the doc filled with relevant quotes. Makes the document
look really polished. Which is a nice change, considering most articles these
days seem to be written as if they are for the tabloids.

------
anttiok
IMHO, this is the most useful systems paper ever written. Rump kernels were
designed on the listed principles. (if the implementation managed to follow
the principles is of course another matter ...)

------
noblethrasher
“Cedar goes farther and does not keep track of which local variables contain
pointers; instead, it assumes that they all do. This means that an integer
that happens to contain the address of an object which is no longer referenced
will keep that object from being freed. Measurements show that less than 1% of
the storage is incorrectly retained [45].”

Might this explain/justify the GC bug that 32-bit Go once had[1]?

[1] [https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/golang-
nuts/qxlxu5...](https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/golang-
nuts/qxlxu5RZAl0)

~~~
jakub_h
Well, conservative GC is known for this kind of problems, but the overhead is
supposed to be generally bounded. I'm not sure about pathological cases; Go
may have hit one back then. It highly depends on the circumstances. For
example, PLT Scheme used to use the (conservative) Boehm GC in the past, and
they've since replaced it, but I don't recall any such problem while they were
using it (aside from the somewhat larger but bounded memory usage).

------
ontouchstart
[https://youtu.be/TRLJ6XdmgnA](https://youtu.be/TRLJ6XdmgnA)

------
maxxxxx
This is really well written. Obviously outdated in some areas but still high
quality.

~~~
jakub_h
Just look at the author name. One of the Great Old Ones himself! We're not
worthy.

------
jakub_h
> microsoft.com

Ehm, seriously?

> Butler W. Lampson

Oh, ok!

------
bunkydoo
I hear they based MS Bob off the principles outlined in this white paper

